# Give Cyclists Room



## User (24 Sep 2007)




----------



## domtyler (24 Sep 2007)

Who's MangaTom? Is he a crazy Japanese cyclist who goes around filming and yelling at people while patrolling the streets of Tokyo?


----------



## bonj2 (24 Sep 2007)

If anyone wants to send me a sticker I'll be more than happy to stick it on the back of my van.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2007)

get me a supply and i'll stick one on the back of every white van I pull up behind at the lights!


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

Sorry just seen this. I have some graphics for the campaign on my computer which I am happy to send you if you want, but I don't have any spare stickers unfortunately. I think Justin was away for 4 or 6 months, so he might resurface soon (although with all the changes that have taken place since then he might get very confused!!)

Who knows when First bus *finally* get around to printing the stickers for their buses (apparently getting quotes at the moment) I may be able to snatch a couple.


----------



## sheddy (1 Oct 2007)

As one of the C+ posters who helped bat ideas around for the original sticker wording, I would hope that Justin would be more than happy to get more publicity for the campaign. 
If you could somehow get the www.givecyclistsroom.co.uk a plug where possible (ready for his return) then I guess he would be grateful. Shame he didn't sub out the shop before setting sail.


----------



## magnatom (2 Oct 2007)

User76 said:


> magnatom, I would be grateful for the templates/graphics. My son is looking at transport at school, it would be great to print one and use it in the assigment.
> 
> Before I do though, are they copyrighted or anything? I don't want to p anyone off or break the law etc




I don't see a problem with that. I'll PM you.


----------



## Valiant (16 Oct 2007)

How much were they? I've got a whole bunch somewhere that he sent me, I could do them for what he did and then send him the money


----------



## magnatom (16 Oct 2007)

Valiant,

I need a new one as well. I changed cars and the sticker ripped when it came off. How much do you want for one?


----------



## magnatom (16 Oct 2007)

I must admit I can't remember how much they were. I have a feeling it was something like £1.50 or so.


----------



## Valiant (16 Oct 2007)

That sounds about right. I'll 'em out and see what kind of state their in lol


----------



## magnatom (16 Oct 2007)

Valiant said:


> That sounds about right. I'll 'em out and see what kind of state their in lol



Thanks Valiant. Oh and I like the avatar by the way!!


----------



## Valiant (20 Oct 2007)

Damn it's skipped my mind! I'll try again on monday when I'm back in the office.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Oct 2007)

I could use a couple too, assuming there are enough to go around.


----------



## snorri (25 Oct 2007)

> I know that Justin, the guy behind this campaign, disappeared beneath the sea to serve Her Royal Highness some time ago. Has he resurfaced yet?



There was word earlier this week of a sub arriving in the Clyde after a loo......ooong trip.
He won't know where we all are now


----------



## domtyler (25 Oct 2007)

I have a very rare 2005 GCR sticker with the famous 'imperfection' (a small ink run in case anyone doesn't know). It is unused and still in the original envelope that it was sent in. I can be persuaded to part with it for £250, please pm me with offers and the highest bidder by next Friday gets it.

*I will email photos if desired.


----------



## Arch (1 Nov 2007)

snorri said:


> There was word earlier this week of a sub arriving in the Clyde after a loo......ooong trip.
> He won't know where we all are now



We need a volunteer to go into Bikeradar and fetch him when he appears there...

Actually, I think I emailed him a while back telling him where we are, so who knows, he may find us. Slightly damp and smelling of the sea, with his duffel bag over his shoulder, he'll turn up in the cafe and we'll all jump up and clap him on the back...


----------



## papercorn2000 (22 Nov 2007)

He'll probably smell really bad and he'll be desperate for a shag!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (22 Nov 2007)

Cue Phil Collins "He's a cheesy lover".

I asked him for a vest and was about to send a tenner when he went sub-aqua. Wee bugger. Get back here Padbeat!


----------



## gambatte (3 Dec 2007)

Bugger! Wish I'd seen this thread.

Went to the website a couple of weeks ago and placed an order. Wondered why it was taking so long!


----------

